# سنكسار اليوم لكل صاحب موقع مسيحيى



## جُرُوحْ (7 يناير 2008)

*سنكسار اليوم لكل صاحب موقع مسيحيى موجود دلوقتى فى الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى 

ودى لوحة التحكم للبردوكت *

*




*

*تنويه هام السنكسار اليومى عليك بكتابة بنفسك حسب اليوم من لوحة تحكم الادارة *

*تحميل باللغة العربية هنا *



*وقريبى الاصدار الثانى مع تغيير السنكسار يوميآ تلقائى بدون تدخل *

*وتم الانتهاء منه وباقى العرض فقط *
​


----------



## maarry (13 يوليو 2012)

روووووووعه جمييييييل


----------

